# How do I check for mites?



## stargirlofthese (Oct 8, 2009)

How do I check for mites and when is it safe to say that the bird is free of mites and bird lice? I have actually never seen any evidence of mites, what I had found were pigeon lice, that looked like this - 
http://www.warrenphotographic.co.uk/photography/dogs/08410.jpg


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

stargirlofthese said:


> How do I check for mites and when is it safe to say that the bird is free of mites and bird lice? I have actually never seen any evidence of mites, what I had found were pigeon lice, that looked like this -
> http://www.warrenphotographic.co.uk/photography/dogs/08410.jpg


Mites are very hard to see, as they are like small dots, that can leave holes in flight feathers and some can't be seen like air sac mites, and more. It is good to use a product like Scatt just to make sure.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Spread the wing--hold it up to a light-look for pin holes


----------



## stargirlofthese (Oct 8, 2009)

Alright, I checked both wings in a well-lit area, and I didn't see one pin hole. I also checked the feathers on the back of his neck, down to the quill, and saw no black specks, or bird lice, or any trace of any kind of bug. I also took a quick glance under the wings where the feathers are white, and saw no trace of bugs. I will check again tonight when I will have someone home who can help me - he doesn't really like being examined, and if someone else holds him securely I'll be able to use both hands and really check well.
I've used this twice - http://www.petco.com/product/102342...8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA#

(I can't get ahold of any sevin dust in my area) I used it twice one on sunday, then again a week later on monday, and I haven't seen a bug, or any evidence of bugs, since.

If I give him a good once over tonight and I see no signs of bugs, is it safe to then assume he is bug-free?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If I give him a good once over tonight and I see no signs of bugs, is it safe to then assume he is bug-free? yes.


, you can let them bath in a pan, like a kitty litter pan full of water and some 20 mule team borax(1 tabls to a gallon) a few times a week, they stay nice and clean and enjoy it as well, keeps bugs away as a prevenative.


----------

